# Suggestions for shooting balloons



## Shawnamillion (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello All!

My business sells balloon bouquets. I would like to take pictures of individual balloons, then edit them together using Photoshop (or similar) into bouquets.  

The problem I'm having is foil balloons are highly reflective and when they are arranged into a bouquet on photoshop, it looks like there are multiple different light sources since the balloons were originally shot independently.  

I am wondering if there are any suggestions, best practices, or equipment suggestions for how to shoot the balloons? I was going to use a light box and a DSLR camera.  Any suggestions for editing process would be appreciated too.  Is photoshop my best bet?


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 13, 2017)

You have discovered all the reasons why that is not a good approach and any decent photographer would not go that route. 

If you want the end image to look decent then arrange the real life items and then photography. 

The only other way to do it would be to build them in 3D on the computer and then apply lighting to the 3D model on the computer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnamillion (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback.  I was afraid that might be the case!  Take a look at this photo on a competitors website.  Any guesses as to how they did it?

Can you tell me a bit more about how one would go about building them in 3D on the computer? I don't have any art files to work off of, just the physical balloons.


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 13, 2017)

That is not composited from photographs.  

FYI it is against forum rules to post images that are not yours.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 13, 2017)

Shawnamillion said:


> Can you tell me a bit more about how one would go about building them in 3D on the computer? I don't have any art files to work off of, just the physical balloons.


The best way is to contact a professional graphic artist.


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 13, 2017)

snowbear said:


> The best way is to contact a professional graphic artist.



Yup. Or you can always ask the person that made that image. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Aug 13, 2017)

Yes. A skilled professional graphic artist could handle this. So could a competent professional photographer. This is one of the things many people fail to realize: the diffuse highlight on a rounded object is critical, and it varies with the size and shape of the object, and the placement of the light source,so...actually creating balloon boquets and photographing them would be one of the fastest and easiest ways to do this.


----------



## 407370 (Aug 13, 2017)

or you could buy the 3D models with lighting. Open in any number of 3D applications and render as required. 
or contact one of the artists who made these baloons balloons 3D Models | TurboSquid.com and they would be happy to help.


----------

